# The Shrimp Voyage



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

In the past I've had.... problems keeping shrimp, as in the only ones I have kept are the tanks known as Amano.

So, I set up a mini shrimp tank a few months ago, and here it is. There are currently three shrimp in there. Two Red Cherries, and a single Amano.

Let's see if you can find them all!


----------

